# throwaway wallet/money clip



## lonecoyote (Apr 29, 2006)

What do you think of the throwaway wallet/moneyclip strategy?  Throw your wallet, or money if mugged and run. You can have a "Denver Roll" ($20 on the outside, all one dollar bills on the inside) in the clip or in a banded roll to throw. Most likely your flash roll goes one way, you go the other, a mugger will go toward the money. At least that's the way its been explained to me, doesn't sound like a bad idea at all to me.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 29, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea to me.  Assuming you don't get odd stares from people because you have a roll of money in your front pocket


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 29, 2006)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> What do you think of the throwaway wallet/moneyclip strategy? Throw your wallet, or money if mugged and run. You can have a "Denver Roll" ($20 on the outside, all one dollar bills on the inside) in the clip or in a banded roll to throw. Most likely your flash roll goes one way, you go the other, a mugger will go toward the money. At least that's the way its been explained to me, doesn't sound like a bad idea at all to me.


Sounds like a plan to me lonecoyote! Good post.

Respects!


----------



## BallistikMike (Apr 29, 2006)

Its a great simple plan. 

Two things to be aware off... 

1 - I usually keep money seperate from the wallet (Info/CC/etc..) anyway. So its simple to just toss the 50$ish bucks and keep the important stuff with me when running. So its not really a throw away its just normal daily living.

2 - If the bad guy really is intent on harming you instead of robbing you you can throw 100$'s away and the Scum Bag will still come for you.

Pop and drops just dont give a rats A$$ they hit ya, then rob ya.

Awareness baby, awareness!!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 29, 2006)

I tend to split up my money in different pockets, etc...so even if someone were to get my wallet, or demand money from me, they should think they got what I have, but not get it all


----------



## Cujo (Apr 30, 2006)

Who the heck has 20 bucks on them?
Pax
Cujo


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 30, 2006)

Cujo said:
			
		

> Who the heck has 20 bucks on them?
> Pax
> Cujo


 
People who aren't married.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 30, 2006)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I tend to split up my money in different pockets, etc...so even if someone were to get my wallet, or demand money from me, they should think they got what I have, but not get it all


 
Your bigger concern should be your wallet, though. It has your ID and personal information, address, etc. Someone could use that info to harm you or your family later. It is much better to give up your $$, because $$ is replaceable.

Keeping your money seperated (not inside) from your wallet is a good idea.

Paul


----------



## still learning (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello, If you are being rob? ...Throw(make like accident) the wallet down (if planning to run)...near the robber, you do not want him more angry...and run.

Like the posts above do not flash your money,keep them in separate pockets.  Make sure you have records of your Credit cards (Phone numbers)at home, Do Not carry your SS card too!

Money and wallets can be replace....human life...more differcult..

Most robbers do carry weapons...seen and unseen..plus a partner may nearby?

Look for descriptions..tattoos, scars,face,licence numbers,colors of clothes,height,weight, ..many times the local police will know who you are talking about. (these guys are jail and release so many times...)

Best....NOT to be hero.....give him the wallet.......Just my thoughts...Aloha


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 30, 2006)

I've always thought it would be funny to throw down a decoy wallet and run; inside the wallet in the money area should be a note saying somethig clever like "F-U" or "Hahahahaha sucker!"

In our high tech day and age, I wonder if you could booby trap your decoy wallet with something explosive, or maybe a tracking device?

LOL...funny thoughts, but not really appliable. Much easier just to keep your money seperate, and run or perhaps shoot the BG and call it a day.

Paul


----------



## Hand Sword (May 1, 2006)

I dunno, maybe it's how I grew up, where I'm at, or who I hang with, but, no one I know uses wallets. Money clips some use, but, usually it's just money in a pocket.

As for robberies, I've never seen someone come up and ask for anything. They would've scoped you out already (Atm, etc..), Know you have money, where you put it, and would ambush you and try and take it.

I always loved the "give me your money!" as they walk up to you and flash a weapon, in front of you, from tv and movies.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 1, 2006)

I forgot to add that throwing a wallet to get them to chase it, would probably anger them and get you a beating. (At least from those I know)


----------



## James Patrick (May 1, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I always loved the "give me your money!" as they walk up to you and flash a weapon, in front of you, from tv and movies.


 
lol...I don't think it happends the way people think it does either.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

James Patrick said:
			
		

> lol...I don't think it happends the way people think it does either.


 
Hardly Ever!


----------



## still learning (May 2, 2006)

Hello, Just remember...those who refuse to give there wallets or purse...most ot them are not around to give you advice... may have been move to a better  place hopefully...heaven!

Those who do...many are able to tell a story....most times anyway.

Life is full of choices...trust your instincts always....Aloha


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

Good advice on the instincts. They might even help you avoid this to begin with.


----------



## thescottishdude (May 2, 2006)

I got an old wallet and I keep "cards" in it like wallmart or tesco saver cards, business cards I'm given, a recipt or two and a few £1 notes ($1 notes if you're in the USA). If I get mugged he's getting me doing a paniked inpression while backing off and throwing that fake wallet at him.

I'll do anythign for a headstart in a race.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 2, 2006)

Cheater!   Seriously, good idea!


----------

